# Competitive mum gets put in her place.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 26, 2021)

From elsewhere in a discussion about swimming pools, this gave me a laugh.

Competitive mum and royal pain in the arse we used to know was sitting next to another mum, a friend of ours, watching their kids thrash up and down the pool at a school swimming gala.
Competitive mum turns to other mum and says, ‘I used to swim competitively, Rebecca.’
Rebecca: ‘Oh yes?’
Competitive mum: ‘Yes. I swam for the Brownies.’
Rebecca: ‘The Brownies? Brilliant.’
Competitive mum: ‘Did you ever swim Rebecca? Competitively, I mean?’
Rebecca (having had years of her shit): ‘Well, actually, yes, I did.’
Competitive mum: ‘Really? Who did you swim for?’
Rebecca: ‘Great Britain.’


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 26, 2021)

Chris Hobson said:


> From elsewhere in a discussion about swimming pools, this gave me a laugh.
> 
> Competitive mum and royal pain in the arse we used to know was sitting next to another mum, a friend of ours, watching their kids thrash up and down the pool at a school swimming gala.
> Competitive mum turns to other mum and says, ‘I used to swim competitively, Rebecca.’
> ...


Sometimes you meet the most unassuming people and they turn out to be high flyers in their profession but keep it quiet. 
Reminds me of the British Telecom with Maureen Lipman and 'you've got an OLOGY advert, OMG that was in the sixties.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 27, 2021)

With regard to not being unassuming, my favourite put down (which I learned from a policeman) was the answer to the question "Don't you know who I am?". The answer to which is " No, Why, have you forgotten?"


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jul 27, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> With regard to not being unassuming, my favourite put down (which I learned from a policeman) was the answer to the question "Don't you know who I am?". The answer to which is " No, Why, have you forgotten?"


Or if in a nursing home "Don't worry, Matron will tell you if you've forgotten."


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 28, 2021)

It was in an episode of Sharpe were Sharpe replied to the do you know who I am question by saying "I know what you are".


----------

